# Can the Americans win?



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

Perhaps, if they can stay motivated and focused plus get some luck on their side. Tiger can't seem to ever get his "A" game in gear for the Ryder Cup and who can guess which Mickelson will show up. The rest of the U.S. team will have to step up to get the job done. Sergio and Monty look pumped and their emotion and performance should carry over to the rest of the team. The European team knows how to win so they will not wilt easily. Unless the U.S. can pick up the majority of points today, it will be tough for them to stay in this game.


----------



## speedracer (Sep 23, 2006)

they all have to get something going very soon


----------



## Golfer Garry (Sep 23, 2006)

I would hope so....but if those euros keep getting chips and making 60 foot bombs we are hurting.


----------



## alex (Sep 3, 2006)

So Europe need just 4 points from the singles tomorrow to retain the ryder cup. The way I see it Europe definetey has the stronger team, but who knows anything could happen, this is gold after all.


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

alex said:


> So Europe need just 4 points from the singles tomorrow to retain the ryder cup. The way I see it Europe definetey has the stronger team, but who knows anything could happen, this is gold after all.


Agreed!
If you have a look at the Sunday pairings, it appears to me that the europeans will likely make short work of their opponents. Wheather I like it or not, the team spirit and superior play of the european players should be admired by anyone interested in golf.


----------



## rballhcp2 (Sep 20, 2006)

jdavis said:


> Agreed!
> If you have a look at the Sunday pairings, it appears to me that the europeans will likely make short work of their opponents. Wheather I like it or not, the team spirit and superior play of the european players should be admired by anyone interested in golf.


What a performance to be fair! All the lads rose to the challenge and pulled it out when needed most. All in all Europe just had a stonger team! As Nick faldo said after, he would like 12 wildcards for 2008 and pick these same 12 guys now! The Americans, however, did play some amazing golf over the few days and struggled to get back after putting so badly on Friday.


----------

